# I hate snowflakes...



## Herb G. (Jul 16, 2019)

Well, to be honest, I hate dealing with these 20something snowflakes.
I went to my foot Dr. 3 weeks ago & was measured for orthotics.
I was told it would be 2 weeks until they came in.
I don't have them yet.

See a problem here already?

So, today I called the Dr.'s office & the snowflake that answered the phone repeated herself worse than any Alzheimer's patient I ever met. After she repeated herself for the 5th time, I told her I heard her the previous 4 times also. Then she gets defensive & chitty with me, telling me I don't have to "get nasty" with her.

I told her she doesn't know what "nasty" means, or she wouldn't speak like that.
If she's that bad at her age, this country is truly ****ed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Well, to be honest, I hate dealing with these 20something snowflakes.
> I went to my foot Dr. 3 weeks ago & was measured for orthotics.
> I was told it would be 2 weeks until they came in.
> I don't have them yet.
> ...



Ehh- I think there are plenty of A..holes -idiots-and rude people in any age group. No need to single out one age group. Besides I have 18 yr old Grandkids- polite- well mannered and intelligent.. we will be fine.............

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry for the rant & my language guys. I was super pissed off is all.
No offense meant.
Thanks to whomever edited it for me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 16, 2019)

No problem--what you don't get rid of just festers/
In her case, sounds like someone trying to answer questions without having all the info and got caught. In my case, my front staff is a direct image to the public as to the quality of care. Unfortunately in most clinic/office settings the most important_ first_ impression is provided by the least paid employees. As in my setting I can't afford bad PR--neither can they. I will suggest having a call--but face to face is better with the office manager--no telling how man y have been affected by her actions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 16, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Ehh- I think there are plenty of A..holes -idiots-and rude people in any age group. No need to single out one age group. Besides I have 18 yr old Grandkids- polite- well mannered and intelligent.. we will be fine.............


I agree with you Mike, some can be as old as a president.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2019)

CWS said:


> I agree with you Mike, some can be as old as a president.


Yep, i thought the last one sucked big time....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

